# Hệ thống Điện > Tủ điều khiển & các vấn đề khác >  Thi công,lắp đặt tủ điện

## ngthtam.egn

Thi công, lắp đặt tủ điện chuyên nghiệp, bác nào cần có thể trao đổi thêm nha, zalo & call: 0963 244 245.
Em ở Cần Thơ nha các bác.

----------


## CKD

1. Viết bài đúng nơi quy định. Để rỏ thêm nên tìm đọc Nội quy.

2. Lắp tủ thế nào thì mới gọi là chuyên nghiệp? Có thể cho thêm vài thông tin và hình ảnh để hiểu rỏ được không?

Chuyên nghiệp hiểu theo nghĩa nào thì đúng?
- kiếm sống và làm hàng ngày với việc này.
- thi công đúng quy cách, đúng kỹ thuật, chất lượng.
Thường thì vế 1 rất nhiều người làm được. Vế 2 thì rất ít người làm được.

Chứ thấy cách viết bài giới thiệu về mình để tìm đối tác chỉ vỏn vẹn 1 câu thì mình cho là đã rất "chuyên nghiệp" rồi.
Góp ý cùng bác, nên bắt đầu "chuyên nghiệp" từ những điều nhỏ nhặt nhất. Việc nhỏ, đơn giản mà làm lấy lệ thì việc lớn cũng chẵng khá hơn đâu.

----------

